# Pregnacare + calcium supplements. Can Vitamin D be too much



## two_babies

Hi I am 6 weeks pregnant and am taking Pregnacare supps.... 
Pregnacare had Vit D but not calcium.

I would like to take calcium supplements but they all come with Vit K and Vit D...

If I take the Calcium supps with the Pregnacare...will my Vit D be too much

Are there any downsides to too much Vit D...

I really want to take the calcium as I am in the crucial stages and don't want to overdose on anything...

please advise....


----------



## mazv

Congrats on your pregnancy   

To be honest so long as you eat a varied and healthy diet, including plenty dairy/milk then you shouldn't need to take extra supplements except for folic acid and now vit D. The DoH has recently advised that pregnant women should take 10mcg of Vit D daily during pregnancy (because of our indoor sedentary lifestyle they are concerned that we don't get enough sun exposure to make our own vitamin D and keep levels healthy). You shouldn't need any more than 10mcg (this is the exact amount in Pregnacare). Toxicity can occur at doses above 50mcg per day and can be serious so you do need to be careful about the amount you take.

The baby uses the most maternal calcium during the last trimester when they are growing their bones, so making sure you up your calcium intake then as this is the more crucial time for supplementation.

You can get calcium on its own without other vitamins just ask in your local Pharmacy, there are various products available.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## two_babies

Thank you Maz...

that was really helpful. I have decided not to take any calcium supplements and just continue to dilligently take my yoghurt, spinach, sesame seeds and occasional milk...

I'd rather not risk taking an overdose of Vit D and I can't find any calcium supps that are just pure calcium. I am yet to find one that does not have Vitamin D with it...


----------

